# Solved: Manually mapped drives disappearing



## TechGuru86 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the drives in my "new domain" mapped via group policy, they all work fine for "New Domain" users.

However I manually map some users in my "new domain" to shares on an "old domain", After a period of time these manual mappings disappear. The drives that are mapped via GPO are still intact.

The users from the "old domain" who map to these same drives that are disappearing from users in the "new domain", have no problems with the same drives. They map via logon script.

I am going to try and take off autodisconnect from the server, but i believe there might be something else to this...

There is a full trust between "new domain" and "old domain".

Server 2008 R2
Win7 desktops

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vixal (Apr 15, 2013)

Try and map them using the "/persistent :yes" switch as the mappings that is done without that normally vanish after a reboot or 2, you can also perhaps do it with a local logon script that run when user logs
onto the machine placing the shortcut in the local "startup" you may need to tinker a little to use a specific logon if it is in another domain but should do the trick. The latter a workaround method should the persistent switch not maintain the details.

I suggest the logon delete the manually connected drive and then re-connect with logon details


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

Or you could use a startup script.


----------

